
Ask HN: When doing leetcode problems do you focus on specific types? - mortivore
So I&#x27;ve started looking at leetcode, and I&#x27;ve done a few problems(c# which doesn&#x27;t seem to be popular on there). However, there are a lot of problems. I&#x27;m wondering what everyone does to figure out what to study, and which problems to focus on.
======
sosilkj
i think it's customary to do at least 100 to 200 problems to cover a decent
range of topics.

here are some relevant threads on Blind:

[https://www.teamblind.com/article/preparing-for-
interviews-w...](https://www.teamblind.com/article/preparing-for-interviews-
wPkyC8nU)

[https://www.teamblind.com/article/AMA---How-I-got-
multiple-o...](https://www.teamblind.com/article/AMA---How-I-got-multiple-
offers-from-FAANG-and-Tier-1-companies-zwYyBPF7)

